# UP Atomizer leak???



## danmullan (9 Feb 2013)

Hi all,

I have been using the JBL CO2 kits with 500g refillable canisters on my tank (journal in my sig.)

I have been going through canisters pretty quick, especially the last couple of weeks. I investigated and can hear a clear hissing noise coming from my UP inline Atomizer. I've changed the co2 tubing and the no return valve, it's not these and it's not my reg, definately coming from the atomizer.

I'm not sure where the gas is escaping from. I assume that it's just a faulty unit and needs to be replaced?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2013)

danmullan said:


> I assume that it's just a faulty unit and needs to be replaced?


Get some soapy water and brush it all over the atomizer to confirm the leak, if it is then you will need to replace it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2013)

Yeah test it as Paulo said, but my old boyu inline had an audible hiss, it may just be noisey!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

Mine hisses, no problems!


----------



## John S (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Mine hisses, no problems!


 Mine too. If it was the atomiser leaking you would possibly see drips of water.


----------



## danmullan (10 Feb 2013)

I haven't had a chance to test yet. I'll have a look tuesday night. I think there must be a leak as I've gone through 1kg of co2 in just over 2 weeks and I doubt it ended up in the tank. Mist wasn't as much as when I started and the shrimp are fine.

I got an e-mail from Tankscape today saying they're closed temporarily due to personal issues, I hope Andy's okay. I'll have to get a replacement from somewhere else by the looks of it if it's leaky.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Mine hisses, no problems!


Plus mine .
hoggie


----------



## danmullan (10 Feb 2013)

I've been thinking. Could it be possible that when my canisters are filled, the temperature or some other external factor is having an effect on the amount of co2 going in? If that makes sense?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

Hi Dan
Have a look at your working pressure gauge..... if its fluctuating when the Co2 is on you have a leak somewhere.
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2013)

The most positive way to check would be by placing the device underwater while running.
In a bowl of water or a glass vase perhaps, or even dunk it in the tank if you have enough hose.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

foxfish said:


> The most positive way to check would be by placing the device underwater while running.
> In a bowl of water or a glass vase perhaps, or even dunk it in the tank if you have enough hose.



Don't dunk the whole lot while the solenoids plugged in though lol. Remember someone dunked the whole lot and the solenoid went bang


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2013)

Yes well I was referring to Dans opening post .....  I investigated and can hear a clear hissing noise coming from my UP inline Atomizer. I've changed the co2 tubing and the no return valve, it's not these and it's not my reg, definately coming from the atomizer.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

foxfish said:


> Yes well I was referring to Dans opening post .....  I investigated and can hear a clear hissing noise coming from my UP inline Atomizer. I've changed the co2 tubing and the no return valve, it's not these and it's not my reg, definately coming from the atomizer.



Is yours leaking FF or do you just mean its making the usual hissing sound you'd expect when diffusing co2?


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2013)

Lol this is getting complicated.
I dont use a UP - in fact I dont even like them at all!
I was saying - if Dan is concerned his UP inline Atomiser is leaking then it can be confirmed by submerging the device.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2013)

....you got to laugh.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2013)

Lol sorry


----------



## danmullan (12 Feb 2013)

I'm going to test the unit tonight. The co2 has been off for a couple of days so I'm waiting for the pressure to build up inside the atomiser.

I'll let you know what the result is.


----------



## danmullan (12 Feb 2013)

Right, I just tried the soapy water trick, can't see anything but it's difficult to see all parts of the atomiser inside the cabinet.

I'll have to try to submerse the atomiser when it's on to see if there's a leak. One question about that... If the atomizer is completely disconnected from the filter, and I pump in co2, will it be easier for the gas to pass through the diffuser and potentially not showing the leak that happens when in actual use???

A few people have mentioned that theirs hisses and isn't leaky. *How loud is the hissing?* I'm sat a good 6 feet away with the cabinet door open, and I can hear it quite clearly, over the hum of the filter and fans of my PC.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Feb 2013)

danmullan said:


> Right, I just tried the soapy water trick, can't see anything but it's difficult to see all parts of the atomiser inside the cabinet.
> 
> I'll have to try to submerse the atomiser when it's on to see if there's a leak. One question about that... If the atomizer is completely disconnected from the filter, and I pump in co2, will it be easier for the gas to pass through the diffuser and potentially not showing the leak that happens when in actual use???
> 
> A few people have mentioned that theirs hisses and isn't leaky. *How loud is the hissing?* I'm sat a good 6 feet away with the cabinet door open, and I can hear it quite clearly, over the hum of the filter and fans of my PC.



Hissing is fairly loud, I'd say I'd be able to hear mine as you do.

If you want to try it in a bucket add a short piece of hose to each side of the diffuser, so it diverts the 'normal' fizz away, while you look for leaks.

Also, Ive swapped my HORRENDOUS! Clips that UP supply for fixing filter hose, for these:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=250826389564

And feel a lot more safe 

Cheers,


----------



## danmullan (12 Feb 2013)

Cheers Nath, I'll test in water at the weekend and see if it's leaky or not. Those metal clips may be the way to go.


----------



## danmullan (14 Feb 2013)

I've just updated my journal...

I tested the atomiser for leaks with soapy water, couldn't see any leaks so I put the CO2 on for the next day so I could test it in water when I got home from work. Guess what I found. An empty CO2 bottle  so wherever the leak is coming from it seems to be getting worse.

I just hope that it's not my reg.


----------



## tim (14 Feb 2013)

dan, what working pressure are you running your reg at ? does anyone think its possible back pressure from the inline device forcing co2 out of the pressure release valve on the jbl reg ?


----------



## danmullan (16 Feb 2013)

not sure, still haven't had time to check... a job for next weekend.


----------



## Mortis (26 Feb 2013)

My UP Atomizer also makes a hissing sound when its working. Its completely normal. Your CO2 is leaking from elsewhere. Fill a syringe with dish soap + water and squirt it slowly along all the joints to check them. Plumbers PTFE tape is safe to use on these joints to tighten them and make them leak proof


----------

